# Clear, jelly-like stuff and cloudy water



## Efishency

Probably the obvious answer might be too many nutrients, i.e. food and overstocking, although I do try to monitor both.

I have been getting clear jelly like stuff on the tank glass plus the water is not as clear as the other tanks I have, all with the same fish and tank environment and water parameters. Is this the obvious or could it be something else??

I should note that the tank is divided into four compartments and the one without the fish has the jelly stuff. I guess the fishes might be eating it in the others. they are bottom feeders.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gizmo

Sounds like algae colonies or a bacteria bloom. On your next partial water change, change the filter carbon and vacuum the gravel. If that doesn't help, let us know.


----------



## Efishency

i will do, thank you for the help!


----------



## James0816

Are there little dots in this "jelly" stuff? Sounds like snail eggs to me by your description.


----------



## Efishency

nope, no snails, the tank contains garra rufa fishes and nothing else, no substrates or somehting else for snails to hide in etc. 

Thanks


----------



## James0816

Hmmmm....got me on this one then.


----------



## aQualung

Is this your only tank without substrate?

Could be the buildup of good bacteria. Do you have surfaces they can grow on?


----------



## Zook

I had that same type of substance that grew on a piece of driftwood,the nerite snails ate it,then it disappeared on it's own. But with nothing else in the tank,I have no idea!


----------



## Efishency

all the tanks and compartments are the same, no substrate whatsoever. there are other surfaces for bacteria, in the specific compartment i have two sponges from a previous filter inside, as well as the lava filter rock from that previous filter hanging in the tank.

i have put a few fishes in that compartment and the jelly stuff seems to be disappearing although the cloudy water remains. i have tried both clynol and clearol (i think thats the name) from jbl to clarify it but nothing.

any tips on the cloudiness?

Appreciate replies guys!


----------



## aQualung

Efishency said:


> i have put a few fishes in that compartment and the jelly stuff seems to be disappearing although the cloudy water remains. i have tried both clynol and clearol (i think thats the name) from jbl to clarify it but nothing.
> 
> any tips on the cloudiness?
> 
> Appreciate replies guys!


How long has it been there for?

I had cloudiness that took over a week to go away


----------



## Efishency

about 3 weeks now


----------



## Kaosu

how long has your tank been set up?


----------



## Efishency

approx. 3 months now


----------



## James0816

The two obvious ones are off the table; snail egg sack and fungus. Since you don't have any snails or any driftwood or decor that fungus would grow on. Don't know what to tell you unfortunately.


----------

